

VICE's "Shop a SOPA" Copyright Hypocrite Hunt - dannielo2
http://www.vice.com/read/find-sopa-cosigners-copyright-violation

======
sunchild
This is a great way to expose the danger of these bills. By recasting the
sponsors as victims of their own folly, the fundamental problem is neatly and
clearly illustrated.

